# Haunt names



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm looking for haunt names. It doesn't have to be your haunt name, but could you guys post any haunt names that you can think of for me. Thanks.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Just thought of a couple combinations..Pick one from column #1, add it to column #2, and add those two to column #3:

Column #1
Rose 
Raven 
Black 
Knotted
Hazel
Hollow
Grim

Column #2
Wood
Hill

Column #3
Manor
Estate
Cemetery
Castle
Asylum
Cottage
Plots
Tombs
Acres

Ex: Ravenwood Manor


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I also found these:

Haunt Name Generator

Halloween: Random Haunt Name Generator

HauntYourHouse.com - Guide
(go down to haunt names)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for the sites, NRP, very interesting , I have a name but am not sure of it, (even though it does fit the campground, just not home) so it was nice to look for other ideas


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

OOOhh!! A haunt name generator! I am intruiged... I got... "THE VICIOUS CAVE OF DEATH" lol. And "THE DOOMED PRISON OF THE DOOOMED". I love it


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Premitive Fear 
Hollwed Hills
Fright Mare


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*The Raven's Grin Inn*

This haunt name was generated by my mind! whata concept! Using my mind!
I also created a haunt name I had printed on some tees , sort of poking fun at many haunts. It said: "I Did Not Survive.....
Doctor Eval Bludfeast's House of the Ultimate Satanick Jr. Leeches!"--Voted Suckiest!"
and of course again to be different, the shirt was lime green instead of the manditory haunted house black.
Doesn't anyone else get tired of black shirts that say:"I Survived"? Blah, blah??
..maybe not.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I thought about this idea long and hard last night. I'm actually going to do it I think.
Step One: Take your citys name and then add haunt to the end.
"BoulderHaunt"

Step Two: Add "Presents"

Step Three: Add what ever your theme will be.
"Thriller Night's" Whiches Night' A Supernatural Night'

This way you can have a basic haunt name but then you can throw in the theme tittle to spice it up.


----------

